# I challenge you married men!!



## Night-Fisherman (Aug 1, 2008)

I challenge you to listen to this song and apply it to your marriage.

-NF


----------



## Hawker (Sep 13, 2009)

Great link! Wonderful song with definite food for thought words! Been married to the same wonderful bride for 39 1/2 yrs and have applied these concepts all the way, which is the ONLY way!

Thank You for sharing, I accept your challenge!


----------



## PasadenaMan (Dec 5, 2007)

In some mariages there comes a moment when you start to wonder if your just a room mate and baby sitter... nice video...


----------

